# DIY scorpion terrarium/coffee table



## cj5y (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey guys, my buddy and I decided to build a scorpion terrarium for a  coffee table. The size is 35" L, 35"W, 12" High (inside). We have seven 3/4" air holes on two sides. We are putting glass on all for sides and on the top. For lighting we decided to go with four 12" florescent lights on the inside, two will be UV lights and we'll have the regular lights on a timer and the UV's on a switch. We also plan on installing a large heating pad under some rocks that will turn on and off from a thermostat and the rest will be sand and places for them to hide. Here are a few pictures of our progress and input or constructive criticism would greatly be appreciated.   


















I will update as progress is made...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roblicious (Aug 19, 2011)

what do you plan on housing in there? If its a tropical species, wouldnt the humidity eventually make the wood rot and all that bad stuff?


----------



## cj5y (Aug 19, 2011)

Roblicious said:


> what do you plan on housing in there? If its a tropical species, wouldnt the humidity eventually make the wood rot and all that bad stuff?


i was planing on putting some H. hottentotta. they call for 50-60% humidity, and most of the inside will be covered with glass.


----------



## StreetTrash (Aug 19, 2011)

Well I'm sure you'll find some folk that will tell you this is a terrible idea.  I am not one of them.  I've been kicking this idea around for a minute now as well.  I would love to build a coffee table enclosure for a thriving community of scorpions.  Your idea to use H. hottentotta in it is great, a never ending supply!  Well done sir, just be careful with the heating pad.  I don't really think you'll need it.


----------



## cj5y (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the support! If you believe the heating pad isn't necessary I won't use it.


----------



## Romantis (Aug 19, 2011)

This is a really neat idea! I will definitely be following this thread for updates and photos. I look forward to your next update :-D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StreetTrash (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd throw it all together, test the temps without it, and go from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OphidianDelight (Aug 19, 2011)

I had a friend a few years back who made one for her Crotalus cerastes and it worked out well; I am interested to see how this works out for you.


----------



## cj5y (Aug 20, 2011)

StreetTrash said:


> I'd throw it all together, test the temps without it, and go from there.


i think ill do that, the heating pad and thermostat are the most expensive parts. i found the frame, it was an old coffee table some one put in the trash, it just needed a new base and some paint.


----------



## Michiel (Aug 20, 2011)

I think that's one cool coffee table   well done

Sent from my GT-I9001

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cj5y (Aug 22, 2011)

heres a update... we were able to work on it more this week end. we put the glass on the sides and ran some wires. then my wonderful girlfriend put a second coat of paint on it for me.


----------



## StreetTrash (Aug 22, 2011)

What kind of paint?


----------



## Hendersoniana (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks great so far! Nice job . U planning to add a background in that? I have a communal terrarium too, but i dun have a background, it will be much more awesome if it had 1 tho.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Aug 22, 2011)

to help attain a dryer climate, if one wants, you could do what we do for ant nests and hook up a low voltage air pump to push air into the table and thus ensuring good circulation.


----------



## nics (Aug 22, 2011)

cj5y said:


> heres a update... we were able to work on it more this week end. we put the glass on the sides and ran some wires. then my wonderful girlfriend put a second coat of paint on it for me.
> 
> View attachment 92569
> 
> ...


Looking good man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cj5y (Aug 22, 2011)

StreetTrash said:


> What kind of paint?


i used mythic non-toxic paint, flat black.

---------- Post added 08-22-2011 at 11:10 PM ----------




Malhavoc's said:


> to help attain a dryer climate, if one wants, you could do what we do for ant nests and hook up a low voltage air pump to push air into the table and thus ensuring good circulation.


Thats a really good idea! We've been tossing around ideas about air flow and we're seriously considering using your idea.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 24, 2011)

It looks great, can't wait to see the finish project. I was thinking of turning a old china cabnet into a enclousre (I know it's been done before but it still looks great if done correctly), but still not sure what sp. to put in it, maybe when I move into a bigger place, but a coffe table seems like a great idea.


----------



## cj5y (Aug 24, 2011)

Jarvis said:


> It looks great, can't wait to see the finish project. I was thinking of turning a old china cabnet into a enclousre (I know it's been done before but it still looks great if done correctly), but still not sure what sp. to put in it, maybe when I move into a bigger place, but a coffe table seems like a great idea.


thanks, i like the china cabinet idea, but i think i would build it for some Ts. i do agree, if done right it would look awesome. if you decide to do it make sure you take pics and post them. i would love too see more ppl do thing like that.


----------



## helixrose (Aug 24, 2011)

This is freaking awesome!! Please do keep posting pics so we can see the working setup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## applie (Aug 24, 2011)

This is really neat! I'll be watching for more pictures are you get closer to finishing it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## helixrose (Aug 24, 2011)

When I had my scorps I kept them in tanks on a prefabbed bookcase that fit perfectly into a tiny closet, so it was a recessed area with lit tanks all up and down it. It's not in the same league but it looked cool.


----------

